# MasterBox Lite 5 - Ryzen 5 2600 - Problemlösung WaKü?



## Drumy (4. Februar 2019)

*MasterBox Lite 5 - Ryzen 5 2600 - Problemlösung WaKü?*

Hallo,
nachdem dieses Forum mir im allgemein schon soviel weitergeholfen hat habe ich nun ein Kühlungsproblem. 
Nachdem ich jetzt längere Zeit gezockt habe ist mir aufgefallen das meine CPU Temperatur hoch auf bis zu 80-90 °C geht. Ich weiss das mein Gehäuse wohl im Bezug auf Luftführung mies ist. Um einen Schaden vorzubeugen habe ich überlegt meine CPU Wasser zu kühlen. Davon habe ich aber leider keine Ahnung  

Ein Kollege hat mir folgendes Produkt empfohlen (Be Quiet! Silent Loop 280mm) aber ich weiss nicht worauf man achten muss/was wichtig ist/Vor- und Nachteile der anderen Abkühlungsart.

Meine aktuelle HW:

Case: MasterBox Lite 5
Mainboard: Asus Prime x470 Pro
CPU: Ryzen 5 2600
Grafik Karte: Geforce GTX 1070 EVGA

Viele Grüße
Drumy


----------



## Schwarzseher (4. Februar 2019)

*AW: MasterBox Lite 5 - Ryzen 5 2600 - Problemlösung WaKü?*

Ein guter Luftkühler sollte die CPU eigl. auch ausreichend kühlen.Verwendest du den Boxed kühler und sitzt der auch richtig?


----------



## Drumy (4. Februar 2019)

*AW: MasterBox Lite 5 - Ryzen 5 2600 - Problemlösung WaKü?*

Ja ich verwende den Boxed Kühler und ich gehe davon aus das er richtig sitzt das würde man doch sehen oder?


----------



## Schwarzseher (4. Februar 2019)

*AW: MasterBox Lite 5 - Ryzen 5 2600 - Problemlösung WaKü?*

Also in der Front vom Case könnte man wohl bis zu 360mm Radis verwenden.
Front 240mm / 280mm / 360mm radiator (limited) up to 50mm thickness without fan 
Mit einem guten Kühler wie Bocken 3 oder Scythe Mugen 5 usw.Dark Rock 4 sollten die Temps aber auch im normalem Bereich zu bekommen sein würde ich sagen.
Wieviele Gehäuse Lüfter sind denn aktuell im Gehäuse?
Ob man das sieht wenn der alte nicht richtig sitzt kann ich nicht sagen.
Vielleicht die Lüfterkurve im Bios mal anpassen,das der Lüfter ab einer bestimmten Temp schneller dreht,wenn es das nicht schon tut.


----------



## Drumy (4. Februar 2019)

*AW: MasterBox Lite 5 - Ryzen 5 2600 - Problemlösung WaKü?*

Aktuell ist nur der Rear Lüfter verbaut und natürlich der von der CPU.

Der Lüfter dreht dann mit 2500 RPM bei 88°C. 
Dachte das sei das Maximum des Lüfters.

Ich weiss halt nicht ob es reicht wenn ich noch einen Gehäuselüfter kaufe,  einen dicken Luftkühler oder ob ich ne WaKü besser nehme. Will ungern mehrfach kaufen oder falsch.


----------



## Schwarzseher (4. Februar 2019)

*AW: MasterBox Lite 5 - Ryzen 5 2600 - Problemlösung WaKü?*

Denke mal da werden sich noch einige Experten hier melden die mehr Erfahrung haben was Wakü angeht und auch eine AIO verbaut haben und was jetzt besser ist und was nicht


----------



## Blechdesigner (4. Februar 2019)

*AW: MasterBox Lite 5 - Ryzen 5 2600 - Problemlösung WaKü?*

Welche Grafikkarte heizt da im System unter dem Boxed-Kühler beim Zocken?


----------



## Schwarzseher (4. Februar 2019)

*AW: MasterBox Lite 5 - Ryzen 5 2600 - Problemlösung WaKü?*

Also 2500 (U/min) sieht schon nach Limit aus bei der Lüfterdrehzahl OK.Das wäre mir warscheinlich schon zu laut
Boxed Kühler ist jetzt auch nicht das beste.Ein Tower Kühler der die Luft direkt nach draussen befördert Richtung Gehäuse Rückwand ist da schon besser.
Wenn jetzt noch Lüfter in der Front wären,hätte man einen guten Airflow.

[EDIT]: Das ist das nächste Problem das die meisten Grakas wie auch deine erst ab ca.60° anfangen ihre Lüfter einzuschalten.


----------



## Drumy (4. Februar 2019)

*AW: MasterBox Lite 5 - Ryzen 5 2600 - Problemlösung WaKü?*



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Welche Grafikkarte heizt da im System unter dem Boxed-Kühler beim Zocken?



Habe ich gerade oben ergänzt.
Geforce GTX 1070 EVGA


----------



## Blechdesigner (4. Februar 2019)

*AW: MasterBox Lite 5 - Ryzen 5 2600 - Problemlösung WaKü?*

Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, mach mal die Seitenwand vom Case weg bzw. lass es offen und mach mal einen Gegentest bei Zocken,
wenn du dann ganz andere CPU-Temeperaturen zu Gesicht bekommst, weißt du das einfach der Airflow im Case nicht stimmt.

Aktuell heizt die VGA ja direkt unter dem Boxed-Kühler noch die Luft auf mit der er dann auch noch arbeiten muss und nur ein Lüfter versucht die warme Luft
aus dem Case zu befördern, aber nichts neues an frischer kühler Luft kommt hinzu, wenn nur ganz träge durch die vorhandenen Schlitze in der Front.


----------



## Drumy (4. Februar 2019)

*AW: MasterBox Lite 5 - Ryzen 5 2600 - Problemlösung WaKü?*



Schwarzseher schrieb:


> ... Wenn jetzt noch Lüfter in der Front wären,hätte man einen guten Airflow.
> 
> [EDIT]: Das ist das nächste Problem das die meisten Grakas wie auch deine erst ab ca.60° anfangen ihre Lüfter einzuschalten.



Das Problem ist wenn ich vorne Lüfter montiere geht die Luft nicht gut nach draußen raus wegen der Front. 

siehe Meine Gehäuse


----------



## Drumy (4. Februar 2019)

*AW: MasterBox Lite 5 - Ryzen 5 2600 - Problemlösung WaKü?*



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, mach mal die Seitenwand vom Case weg bzw. lass es offen und mach mal einen Gegentest bei Zocken,
> wenn du dann ganz andere CPU-Temeperaturen zu Gesicht bekommst, weißt du das einfach der Airflow im Case nicht stimmt.
> 
> Aktuell heizt die VGA ja direkt unter dem Boxed-Kühler noch die Luft auf mit der er dann auch noch arbeiten muss und nur ein Lüfter versucht die warme Luft
> aus dem Case zu befördern, aber nichts neues an frischer kühler Luft kommt hinzu, wenn nur ganz träge durch die vorhandenen Schlitze in der Front.



Ich probier das mit dem Seitenteil mal aus.

Hast du ne Idee wie ich das Problem in den Griff kriegen könnte ohne das Seitenteil wegzumachen wenn es daran liegen sollte?


----------



## Blechdesigner (4. Februar 2019)

*AW: MasterBox Lite 5 - Ryzen 5 2600 - Problemlösung WaKü?*



Drumy schrieb:


> Das Problem ist wenn ich vorne Lüfter montiere geht die Luft nicht gut nach draußen raus wegen der Front.
> 
> siehe Meine Gehäuse


Die Luft soll ja vorne nicht raus, sondern frische neue reinpusten 



Drumy schrieb:


> Ich probier das mit dem Seitenteil mal aus.
> 
> Hast du ne Idee wie ich das Problem in den Griff kriegen könnte ohne das  Seitenteil wegzumachen wenn es daran liegen sollte?


Frischluft rein zu bekommen.

Es liegt nicht generell am Seitenteil, nur wenn du siehst das sich die Temperatur drastisch dadurch ändert, wirst du sehen das nicht genug Frischluft hineinkommt.

Edit: 
Quelle


> Im Auslieferungszustand sind Grafikkarten mit einem Radiallüfter im  Cooler Master MasterBox Lite 5 somit ganz klar vorzuziehen, denn nur ein  Gehäuselüfter am Heck ist nicht in der Lage, die durch *Axiallüfter*  verwirbelte Luft in einem Midi-Tower abzuführen.


----------



## Drumy (4. Februar 2019)

*AW: MasterBox Lite 5 - Ryzen 5 2600 - Problemlösung WaKü?*



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Die Luft soll ja vorne nicht raus, sondern frische neue reinpusten
> 
> 
> Frischluft rein zu bekommen.
> ...



okay das problem ist garnicht meine cpu sondern die wärme meiner grafikkarte versteh ic hdas richtig?


----------



## AlexanderLu (4. Februar 2019)

*AW: MasterBox Lite 5 - Ryzen 5 2600 - Problemlösung WaKü?*

Hatte genau das selbe Problem bis gestern.

Die GPU wurde durch schlechte Luftzirkulation etwas über 80°.
Sie hat die Temperatur im Gehäuse dementsprechend hoch erhitzt und der Stock 2600 Kühler, hat versucht mit der heißen Luft die CPU zu kühlen.
So hatte ich dann immer beides auf selber Temp (+-4 Grad).
Jetzt habe ich eine 240mm AIO gekauft für 50€ und einen Luftzug durch weitere Lüfter verbessert.
Die GPU kommt nun auf 68° und die CPU auf nicht über 50° bei 4100Mhz.

Von daher TOP


----------



## Drumy (4. Februar 2019)

*AW: MasterBox Lite 5 - Ryzen 5 2600 - Problemlösung WaKü?*

das klingt nach genau meinem Problem...
welche AIO hast du denn gekauft?


----------



## Schwarzseher (4. Februar 2019)

*AW: MasterBox Lite 5 - Ryzen 5 2600 - Problemlösung WaKü?*

be quiet! Silent Loop 280mm ab €'*'129,01 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Corsair Hydro Series H115i Pro ab €'*'119,80 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
NZXT Kraken X62 mit AM4-Bracket ab €'*'140,52 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Alphacool Eisbaer 280 ab €'*'128,41 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland Umrüstkit für AM4 erfoderlich
Die würde ich jetzt mal so in den Raum werfen,aber ohne da jetzt genau was zu sagen zu können.Ohne Erfahrungswerte.
Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?
http://www.pcgames.de/Wasserkuehlun...-All-In-One-selber-zusammenstellen-1260636/4/
https://www.pcbuildersclub.com/2018...8-9-cpu-kuehler-im-ausfuehrlichen-sommertest/


----------



## Drumy (4. Februar 2019)

*AW: MasterBox Lite 5 - Ryzen 5 2600 - Problemlösung WaKü?*



Schwarzseher schrieb:


> be quiet! Silent Loop 280mm ab €'*'129,01 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> ..


Hat mir schon der Kollege empfohlen.. 
meint ihr denn er würde mein problem lösen? oder lieber nochmal luftkühler kaufen?


----------



## Schwarzseher (4. Februar 2019)

*AW: MasterBox Lite 5 - Ryzen 5 2600 - Problemlösung WaKü?*

Wie gesagt ein guter Tower Kühler der die Luft nach draussen befördert wäre auch eine gute Lösung denke ich.
Wie sind denn die Temps wenn du das Gehäuse offen lässt?
Lässt sich den überhaupt optional ein Lüfter in der front verbauen,sind da Lufteinlässe irgendwo das Luft eingezogen werden kann?


----------



## Drumy (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: MasterBox Lite 5 - Ryzen 5 2600 - Problemlösung WaKü?*



Schwarzseher schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ein guter Tower Kühler der die Luft nach draussen befördert wäre auch eine gute Lösung denke ich.
> Wie sind denn die Temps wenn du das Gehäuse offen lässt?
> Lässt sich den überhaupt optional ein Lüfter in der front verbauen,sind da Lufteinlässe irgendwo das Luft eingezogen werden kann?



Die Temperaturen sind besser aber noch nicht gut.. da sind ein paar Schlitze allerdings kommt da nicht so viel bei rum^^ 
Platz hab ich in der Front genügend..


----------



## sanok_1 (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: MasterBox Lite 5 - Ryzen 5 2600 - ProblemlÃ¶sung WaKÃ¼?*

Habe das gleiche Gehäuse mit drei 120mm Lüfter im Front. 
Bei mir war der i7-8700 bei 85° mit Dark Rock 4 und die RTX 2080 bei 80° beim Spielen obwohl die vordere Lüfter mit 12 Volt laufen. 
Habe zum Testen die Front abgezogen und die Temperatur ist  gesunken.
Das Gehäuse hat schlechten Airflow, die Vordere   Abdeckung hat nur unten und oben geringen Luft zufuhr. 
Habe in die Front 3 Löcher mit 100mm Durchmesser gebohrt und Gitter angebracht.
Die Lüfter laufen jetzt mit 7 Volt, die Temperaturen bei Last CPU 60-70° GPU 65-73°.

Hier ein Beispiel: YouTube


----------



## Drumy (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: MasterBox Lite 5 - Ryzen 5 2600 - ProblemlÃ¶sung WaKÃ¼?*



sanok_1 schrieb:


> Habe das gleiche Gehäuse mit drei 120mm Lüfter im Front.
> Bei mir war der i7-8700 bei 85° mit Dark Rock 4 und die RTX 2080 bei 80° beim Spielen obwohl die vordere Lüfter mit 12 Volt laufen.
> Habe zum Testen die Front abgezogen und die Temperatur ist  gesunken.
> Das Gehäuse hat schlechten Airflow, die Vordere   Abdeckung hat nur unten und oben geringen Luft zufuhr.
> ...



Hab ich im nachhinein auch gelesen würde aber ungern die Löcher dort rein bohren.
Meinst du  eine AIO WaKü würde es auch tun?


----------



## Schwarzseher (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: MasterBox Lite 5 - Ryzen 5 2600 - ProblemlÃ¶sung WaKÃ¼?*

Vielleicht sollte man auch mal über ein anderes Gehaüse nachdenken,wenn überhaupt kein Potenzial für bessere Kühlung gewährleistet ist.


----------



## sanok_1 (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: MasterBox Lite 5 - Ryzen 5 2600 - ProblemlÃ¶sung WaKÃ¼?*



Drumy schrieb:


> Hab ich im nachhinein auch gelesen würde aber ungern die Löcher dort rein bohren.
> Meinst du  eine AIO WaKü würde es auch tun?



Bei dem Gehäuse wir AIO WaKü nicht viel bringen da man die nur vorne einbauen kann und da bekommt die keine Luft.  Oder ohne Front betreiben, besser Airflow aber mehr Staub.


----------



## Schwarzseher (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: MasterBox Lite 5 - Ryzen 5 2600 - ProblemlÃ¶sung WaKÃ¼?*

Eine gute AIO kostet ja auch schon über 100€ und da könnte man auch gleich über ein bessseres Gehäuse nachdenken,wo direkt mehr Lüfter verbaut sind und die Zirkulation besser ist.
Ein gutes Gehäuse und einen vernünftigen Towerkühler
Fractal Design Define R5 Blackout Edition, schallgedämmt ab €'*'96,94 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Alpenföhn Brocken 3 ab €'*'41,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland oder Thermalright ARO-M14 Orange ab €'*'42,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
137€
Die Silent Loop kostet ja auch schon 130€


----------



## Drumy (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: MasterBox Lite 5 - Ryzen 5 2600 - ProblemlÃ¶sung WaKÃ¼?*



Schwarzseher schrieb:


> Eine gute AIO kostet ja auch schon über 100€ und da könnte man auch gleich über ein bessseres Gehäuse nachdenken,wo direkt mehr Lüfter verbaut sind und die Zirkulation besser ist.
> Ein gutes Gehäuse und einen vernünftigen Towerkühler
> Fractal Design Define R5 Blackout Edition, schallgedämmt ab €'*'96,94 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> Alpenföhn Brocken 3 ab €'*'41,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland oder Thermalright ARO-M14 Orange ab €'*'42,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> ...



Wäre es dann nicht besser ein neues Gehäuse + AIO zu holen?
zum Beispiel Corsair Hydro Series H100x ab €' '78,92 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland + Gehäuse?


----------



## sanok_1 (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: MasterBox Lite 5 - Ryzen 5 2600 - ProblemlÃ¶sung WaKÃ¼?*

Thermaltake Versa J24 TG schwarz ab €' '50,41 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Schwarzseher (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: MasterBox Lite 5 - Ryzen 5 2600 - Problemlösung WaKü?*

@Drumy in der Regel braucht man in einem guten Gehäuse wo der Airflow stimmt nicht unbedingt eine AIO,aber optisch natürlich nett.Wenn das preislich passt musst am Ende du entscheiden


----------



## Drumy (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: MasterBox Lite 5 - Ryzen 5 2600 - Problemlösung WaKü?*

Okay, dann wird die Lösung wohl doch nochmal ein Umbau sein.
Welches Gehäuse ich nehme schau ich dann mithilfe eines neuen Thread 

Vielen dank an alle!


----------



## Drumy (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: MasterBox Lite 5 - Ryzen 5 2600 - Problemlösung WaKü?*

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

Es ist ein Fractal R5 geworden mit Corsair H110x.
Bin jetzt beim Gamen bei ~50°C


----------

